# Newbie with a *stupid* question.....



## jimbob (Jan 7, 2005)

*
I have a '96 Maxima with the factory radio/tape deck still in it. I've bought a Kenwood CD/MPA player that I'm going to try to install myself. I've never done it before, but I figure an old dog (or a semi-old woman) ought to learn some new tricks occasionally. And I hate to pay for stuff I can do myself..... <P>

I found very good installation instructions w/ pix at installdr.com. I bought the wiring harness, so it looks relatively easy, just time-consuming to take the center dash apart.<P>

My question is this: Is it really necessary to take the dash apart? And if so, how do thieves get them out so quickly?? Or is it more difficult to steal a Nissan stereo? If it is, do the thieves know this so I can just leave my faceplate on all the time?? (OK, that's 4 questions, but I told you they were stupid!) <P>

Obviously, I don't know what the @#?$ I'm doing, so if anyone has any tips or links they'd like to share, I'd really appreciate it!*


----------



## relicstone (Dec 31, 2004)

Well stupid question or not heres your answer. 

Yes Taking the dash apart is a very good idea. it enables you to route any wires that you need to install much easier. second you should soider your wiring harness to the kenwood wiring harness. I might take longer but you will love it in 2 years because if you just winid the wires togather with tape the will come apart from vibrabations. if some one wants something bad enought the will take it, Factory or not. Now depending on where you live and work or travel to on a daily basis will warrant you removing or not removing the face plate on a daily basis.

just remember, if you do a shitty job you will get a shitty out come. its not a race to get the radio installed so take you time and when your done stand back and marvel at the great job you have finished. ttyl


----------



## jimbob (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for your input relicstone, I'll get a soldering iron tomorrow. That made me think of another question though -- The car harness wires are all one length, 6.5". The Kenwood harness wires are different lengths, from 6" to 16". Should I cut them all to same length? And how long should the wires be when soldered together - a foot of wiring would take up a lot of room behind the unit.

I know it seems like I oughta just pay to have it installed, but I really like to learn to do things myself when I can.....

:cheers:


----------

